# Port of Spain Trinidad and Tobago



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

These are just a few compilations from the Trinidadad and Tobago thread located in the Latin American Forum

all credit goes to the users and posters in that forum

Trinidad and Tobago is located in the southern edge of the caribbean 
Port of Spain is its captal with a population for 49,000


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

by tdad&tgo on the Trinidad forum


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Port of Spain looks, is very nice and modern city


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

Its the best in the English speaking Caribbean


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... i didnt expect this country... it makes me wow....


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ me neither, for some reason I expected drugged people and dirty huts :laugh:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers:



miau said:


> ^^ me neither, for some reason I expected drugged people and dirty huts :laugh:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

miau said:


> ^^ me neither, for some reason I expected drugged people and dirty huts :laugh:


I dont expected that; Port of Spain is known touristical place but i have not seen no images yet...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

i would think so...



christos-greece said:


> I dont expected that; Port of Spain is known touristical place but i have not seen no images yet...


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

its becoming a great city in the caribbean. Good for Port of Spain, Trinidad


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

looks so urban and clean i like that


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

taken by Jaru123 in the Trinidad and Tobago Forum


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

oh! please, more pictures


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

These are from flicker posted by trin on the Trinidad and Tobago forum


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos are very nice too :cheers:


----------



## iL_Paragua (Jan 18, 2008)

nice city!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

very modern, developed, Port Of Spain


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Port of Spain looks lovely


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

miau said:


> ^^ me neither, for some reason I expected drugged people and dirty huts :laugh:


I don't know if you are joking but you wouldn't find dirty huts in the Caribbeans. Its more developed than most people think.


----------

